# clutch removal issues



## edoe4x4 (Mar 13, 2013)

have a 2007 outlander im working on for a buddy, have to replace both inner and outter belt housing b/c he over tightened the bolts and broke out 3 of the brass inserts on the inner housing. I've got the secondary off, belt off, and removed the primary bolt, but the outer section of the primary is stuck on the shaft. every time ive removed one for service, belts, spring replace, etc, the primary outer will come right off, then us the clutch puller to remove the inner. has anyone ever run into this before? any ideas on how to get the outer off after the bolt's been removed? it really feels like it is bound up, when you yank on it, it doesn't budge. HELP!!!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Search you tube. John Cannon has a how to made up for removing stuck clutches with water and teflon tape....pretty neat you need to check it out.


----------



## edoe4x4 (Mar 13, 2013)

i saw that and tried it, but with out water. didnt have any way of rolling it to its side to pour water in it, but instead i wrapped the tool with teflon and created a pressure vacuum in it and it popped. it works just as good.


----------

